
This man built a VR app to cure his fear of spiders - GraffitiTim
http://money.cnn.com/2016/10/16/technology/fearless-vr-spiders/
======
graffitishark
Really impressive use of vr. It definitely helped me get over my fear. This is
one of the "must try" vr experiences.

